# Darwin 7.0.1 iso?



## michaelsanford (Dec 9, 2003)

http://www.opendarwin.org/downloads/7.0.1/darwin-701.iso.gz
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/309

The description in VT says that it corresponds to Mac OS X 10.3 (even though somehow 10.3.1 has Darwin 7.0.0), and that it's a CD ISO.

If I burn this ISO, and upgrade Darwin by booting from it, what's going to happen to my system? Am I going to lose data?

Has anyone done this? Any experiences?

Most importantly, if this is a stable release, as it purports to be, why wasn't it ever included in Software Update?

Thanks!


----------



## ksv (Dec 9, 2003)

As far as I remember, there is no option to do an upgrade with the Darwin install CD. 10.3.x updates will update Darwin anyway, so I don't really see the purpose


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 9, 2003)

The 7.0.1 Darwin release came out _after_ the 10.3.1 release, that's why it wasn't updated.


----------



## michaelsanford (Dec 9, 2003)

So, darkshadow, would you suggest that I update to 7.0.1, or should I just wait for 10.3.2?


----------



## naodx (Dec 9, 2003)

Think of Darwin as a unix/linux distro, it isn't made to update OS X. Yes Darwin is the underpinnings to OS X, but I don't think that it was ever meant to be used in the way you are describing.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 9, 2003)

Apple doesn't usually release the corresponding version of Darwin until after Mac OS X has been updated.

And Mac OS X is not designed to have Darwin updated separately from the regular updates. If you have 10.3.1 installed, you should already be at 7.1.

Want to find out what version you are running now?

Open the terminal and enter the following:
	
	



```
uname -sr
```

Unless you *do not* want to be running Mac OS X, you should not be playing with Darwin on a system with Mac OS X installed. 

There you have it.


----------



## naodx (Dec 9, 2003)

Racer X,

Not to contradict you, as I agree with what you said, but running uname -sr via the terminal tells me that I have Darwin 7.0.0. And yes, I am running 10.3.1.

More for your info than anything else.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 10, 2003)

I don't have 10.3.1 running here, which was why I said _"should already be at 7.1"_. That is according to the Apple version guide lines that were changed back in late 2001 where Mac OS X v10.1.1 was matched with Darwin version 5.1. Apple has held that correspondence at least through the version I'm running (10.2.6, Darwin 6.6).

Of course, 10.3 seems to have had more trouble then Apple may have expected, forcing them to rush out an update.

(It was also why I suggested running _uname_ to find out, as I can't currently   )


----------



## michaelsanford (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm at 10.3.1 and 7.0.0 I'm sure of that.

Thanks for the discussion.

I think I'll probably wait until it comes in a Mac OS X update, or if I'm feeling daring this afternoon I'll try it on my iBook, which isn't mission-critical, and might do with a  nice cleaning if I mess the whole thing up anyway.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 20, 2003)

I talked with a developer friend of mine, and he said that 10.3.1 was actually using Darwin 7.1.0. The problem is that Apple usually doesn't update the Darwin version number until the final version of the update, but Apple was in such a rush to get 10.3.1 out that they forgot to update the version number.

In 10.3.2 (which I just installed on a client's system) the Darwin version is back to what it should be... 7.2.0.


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 20, 2003)

Hmm, that's interesting.  I suppose a version number would be low on the list of things to do when you're rushing out bug fixes.


----------



## michaelsanford (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah that's right, 10.3.2 does have Darwin 7.2.0, I didn't think of checking that once I updated hehe.

Actually I'm a little worried because my computer (iBook) froze while updating, and I'm not sure how well it worked, I'm considering doing a clean install again


----------

